# V8 in a Frontier



## Nismopu (Mar 26, 2005)

I am trying to figure out all the particulars for the swap I am undertaking this summer. I have a VH45 v8 out of a 1992 Q45 with no tranny and a 5/6speed are the only way to go for me. Some people say that the 350z tranny will bolt up but it looks the same as the old z32 tranny and it doesnt come close. I am a machinist by trade so I can make my own adapter plate its just that I dont have time to do it and I think work might frown upon it . If anyone can help me with some info of what tranny's might come close to bolting up that would be great.


----------



## Andrew5.6 (Nov 18, 2008)

you have what year of frontier with what tranny?

i have an 08 frontier 5spdauto. and a vk 5.6 motor bolts right to my existing trans.
im in the middle of getting info and looking for a motor. just look around do some research. if you give me more info on your truck i can tell you if it will go as far as bolting up. the computer is another story. im going to use a stand alone then uprev the 5.6. intake exhuast all that. its a work in progress..

Email- [email protected]


----------

